# Toronto ES 335 dot



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

I have lost all sense of what is considered going prices and what's a deal these days, but a decent looking Gibson ES335 dot in Toronto for $3500 via facebook






تسجيل الدخول إلى فيسبوك


قم بتسجيل الدخول إلى فيسبوك لبدء المشاركة والتواصل مع أصدقائك وعائلتك والأشخاص الذين تعرفهم.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I would just get a new one rather than mess around with used guitars and sketchy sellers.

About 8 months ago I got a 2020 335 dot vintage burst from L7M for 3800. Although that guitar is now 4100.

3500 seems a bit high to me for a 2006 that could have issues and could be full of roaches and bed bugs given that it is located in toronto. lol


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Wardo said:


> I would just get a new one rather than mess around with used guitars and sketchy sellers.


Not always an option. When I was looking there were exactly zero 335's at L&M east of Quebec. Same story last summer when I was looking for a Les Paul Custom - I literally went in every location between Halifax and Toronto. Found a couple of dogs, a reissue ($$$$) and one with a richlite board (yuk).

I do agree $3500 is getting up there for a used 335 Dot.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Choo5440 said:


> I have lost all sense of what is considered going prices and what's a deal these days, but a decent looking Gibson ES335 dot in Toronto for $3500 via facebook
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Funny this FB bug ; link in Pakistaneese ? 

Why not post picture ?

Seller wrote ; "Freshly setup @ L&Q"
Who is L & Q ? Long & McQuade ?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

BlueRocker said:


> Not always an option. When I was looking there were exactly zero 335's at L&M east of Quebec. Same story last summer when I was looking for a Les Paul Custom - I literally went in every location between Halifax and Toronto. Found a couple of dogs, a reissue ($$$$) and one with a richlite board (yuk).
> 
> I do agree $3500 is getting up there for a used 335 Dot.


Yeah, pretty much everything I’ve looked at just casually browsing LM or Cosmo is out of stock whether it’s guitars, microphones or strings. Been that way for more than a year.

I got my 335 last summer and I haven’t seen any stock for that model since then; looks Iike I got the last one.

There’s a black DOT at Guelph LM for $4100. And that’s about it.


----------



## Durez_Dude (12 mo ago)

Choo5440 said:


> I have lost all sense of what is considered going prices and what's a deal these days, but a decent looking Gibson ES335 dot in Toronto for $3500 via facebook
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wardo said:


> Yeah, pretty much everything I’ve looked at just casually browsing LM or Cosmo is out of stock whether it’s guitars, microphones or strings. Been that way for more than a year.
> 
> I got my 335 last summer and I haven’t seen any stock for that model since then; looks Iike I got the last one.
> 
> There’s a black DOT at Guelph LM for $4100. And that’s about it.


How about this:








Gibson ES-335 Dot P-90 2019 Vintage Burst Electric Guitar USED


First owner guitar. Very well taken care of. The Gibson ES-335 is the cornerstone of the Gibson ES™ line-up. From its inaugural appearance in 1958, the Gibson ES-335 set an unmatched standard. The pearloid dot inlay rosewood fingerboard on a hand-rolled Rounded C mahogany neck reminds players...



theguitarboutique.com


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Limited run with dog ears. You would need to be sure that you wanted P 90s on a 335.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

The P90 one also does not appear to have neck binding.


----------

